# كنز- مكتبة Solidworks كاملة - حَمّل ما تشاء



## ameeno (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*



مكتبة شاملة للتصميم على Solidworks

 قم بتحميل الملف الذي تريد ثم قم بعمل Rollback وتعلم كيف تم إنشاء الشكل خطوة بخطوة



 لدخول المكتبة : http://grabcad.com/library


































​


----------



## senuors (19 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير 
جاري العمل ....برجاء ذكر كيفية عمل rollback
مشكور


----------



## ameeno (19 ديسمبر 2011)

senuors قال:


> جزاك الله خير
> جاري العمل ....برجاء ذكر كيفية عمل rollback
> مشكور





*Solidworks - Rollback*


*Rollback Bar*​ 

You can use the FeatureManager rollback bar or shortcut menu to temporarily roll back to an earlier state, to absorbed features, roll forward, roll to previous, or roll to the end of the FeatureManager design tree.

You can add new features or edit existing features while the model is in the rolled-back state. You can save models with the rollback bar placed anywhere. When you open the document again, you can use rollback commands and drag the bar from the saved position
.​
Drag the bar up or down the FeatureManager design tree to step forward or backward through the regeneration sequence.
- or -

Click the rollback bar and use the up and down arrow keys on the keyboard to move the rollback bar up or down
.





To enable this use of the arrow keys, click *Tools*, *Options*, *System Options*, * FeatureManager *, and select *Arrow key navigation*.

Icons in the FeatureManager design tree are gray and unavailable when they are rolled back
.​

 Dragging the Rollback Bar​ 

To revert a part to an earlier state:


To roll back to absorbed features: 

To roll a model forward: 

To roll a model to its previous rollback state: 
To roll to the end of a model:​


----------



## أحمد رأفت (23 ديسمبر 2011)

فعلآ بجد روعة


----------



## Fahed Hamzeh (25 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## senuors (27 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير
سلمت يمناك


----------



## ibrahim.elbrolosy (29 فبراير 2012)

فعلا انت رائـــــــــــــع و موقع قمه في الروعه جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ايمن الحلبي (11 مارس 2012)

ممتاز جدا .... جزاك الله خير


----------



## engwah (2 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## spaik_1 (5 أبريل 2013)

جميل جدا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمود انور ديري (7 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم انا شاب سوري مقيم بالاسكندرية محتاج لكورسات حرة لبرنامج التصميم solidworks


----------



## islamCe (8 مايو 2013)

هتلاقي في tutorial في البرنامج نفسه يعلمك خطوة بخطوة 
هذه التدريبات كفيلة لك بتعلم البرنامج جيدااااااااااااا


----------



## hglsgl (23 سبتمبر 2013)

جميل جدا بارك الله لك


----------



## أحمد دعبس (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*جزاك الله خيراً وبارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك*
​


----------



## mega197211 (16 أكتوبر 2013)

*[email protected]*

الله ينور


----------

